
Discount software is a myth - mobitar
https://journal.standardnotes.org/apple-should-remove-the-99-tier-from-the-app-store-bac65b116b97?source=linkShare-165de613e5d2-1501689441
======
dozzie
> Can you imagine if I had to repeat all that work every few months to bring
> in that same amount on a rinse-repeat basis?

Uhm... So you're looking for a way to set something up once, and then live off
this single effort it for years? Because that's the impression I got. You do
realize that almost no field in the world works this way, right?

